

An interesting, recent, real-world example of what to do if the stuff hits the fan - cpr
http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=044387;p=1

======
hugh
Reminds me of those guys who have thought out every aspect of what they're
going to do in a zombie apocalypse.

~~~
tdavis
A bit different when you're hearing it from a guy living in the zombie
apocalypse.

~~~
alextp
Hint: if you have easy internet access and can speak english even though it is
not your first language, you do not live in a zombie apocalypse.

------
khafra
Reading about the home invasions made me think of putting up a few obvious
webcams and a few hidden ones outside and inside, maybe even with a small sign
informing of continuous logging to remote storage. I've been thinking about
doing something like that anyway, 'cause I've had a few UPS parcels stolen off
my porch.

~~~
Tichy
I am not sure that intruders in a state like the one the author is living in
would care. Seems like the police is not very much on top of things there, so
provided with the footage of your rape and murder, they might just not care.

------
Tichy
Let's hope the shit won't hit the fan.

